# UPDATED WITH PICS :) page 3. That was it - warning traumatic labour story



## jade1991

Well if any of you saw my thread about my waters going they definately did. Fiest off all let me start by saying i was told by 3 different midwifes towards the end of my pregnancy that baby would be about 6 -6.5lb, and was measuring 3cm bwhond at every appointment.

Contractions started at about midnight and were instantly 4 mins apart. Went in at 230am was 2cm and got sent home. By this time my contractions were 1-2 mins apart lasting over a minute and were very very painful. Went back in about 6am and was 3cm. Midwife did a stetch and sweep without telling me and i was having a contraction at the time she did it and that petrified me the pain was unbelievable i was sobbing telling her to stop and she didnt for what seemed like ages. Even my mum and OH were in tears at the pain i was in. Anyway she stretched me straight to 4cm and i went to the lovely midwife led unit rooms with pools sofas etc etc. Tried the pool and didnt really like it. I was dong better on the birthing ball so stayed on threre with just gas and air. By 12pm wasb6cm amd was in such excrutiaing pain i couldnt believe it. My contractions were never ending and i was starting to get scared of the next one. I was sceeaming so loud and they wrre lasting a good 2 mins. The tiny break i.gor.in between was spent crying and brggingvfor pain reloef. which i was told no to because babys heartrate wasnt accelerating with contracions. I was bwgging for an epidural and they told me that cos of her irregular heartbeat i had to be moved upstairs to consulant led care. She examined me before i went and i was 8cm. I was doubled kver in pain and ddint have a clue where i was or even who i was!! It was getting unbearable and they wheeled me into a lift on my bed to take me up to clc. All this time imvscreaming the corridoors down and sobbing to oh to help me and get me oain relief which was upsetting him because i was so upset and scared. Anyway after contractions on contraction i had the epi. only 2cm to go. By 7pm i was fully and they said i could push. I pushed so so hard for 2 straight hours and she just wasnt coming down. I was in a terrible state i was soaking from the heat and stress and i wasbpusjingbso hard cos they said if i didnt get her down theyd be doing section or forceps which i was petrified of. Anyway nothing was happening and the whole team cmebin and started explaining about forceps. I was sobbing my hwart out saying nobididnt want them i didnt wanna be cut i was hysterical. The whole pregnancy my biggest fear was forceps. Rhey basically told me i had no choice it was either forceps or csection.. I was forced to sign the form for forceps whilst insanely crying and begging OH not to let them take me to theatre - he was crying with me cos i was in such a state and my mum had to leave cos she couldnt watch me like that... Anyway OH told to scrub up for theayre. I was wheeled though the hospital screaming in fear saying i coulsnt go throufh with it and crying my eyes out on OHs shoulder him cryinf with me. I was taken into theatre and spinalbput in ready for incase i had emergency csection. Ivwas completely numb but still tellingball the doctora that im not doing it and sobbing so much. Forceps were put on much tobmt fighting and crying and i was given episiotomy. with 3 pushes she was out. She was pulled so tightly on her face her skin was overlapping and they had to manually strerch it out. She had a bust lip cut nose and line down her forehead and cheek from the way the forcep was put on her and the strength it was pulled at. She was so swolleneverywhere and her face looked battered and bruised. And guess how muvh she weighed. 9lb3oz. Seriously she was massive. I was tiny all through ny pregnancy and she was massive. I ciulsnt believe she was mine!! They told me in the end if i had have carriwd on pusjing her head coud have ripped me apartbof got completely stuck in my pelvis as my body is tiny. I was stitched and taken to recovery. Millie jade was norn at 21:12 on21-5-12 - freakt! My experience of labour wasbhorrible. There are parts i dont remember because i was in so much pain i vouldnt think of anything.else. Me and baby are both on antibiotics sobhave to stay in at least til friday. She is doing brilliantly shes beautiful loads of hair her bruises are starting to ease now aswell shes feeding brilliantly and sleeping well. Im on a ward where the woman next to me snores so loud she cant even hear her baby ceying when he wakes for a feed.
I am slowly getting iver what happened and im so glad shes here safe and sound. It horrendous but Id do it all again for her. I love her to bits. We are missing daddy as hes only allowed in 9-9 in the days and its hard thru the nights as i cant walk properly yet and am very swollen. 

Wanted to telk my real tale of events cos i never thought it would happen like that for me. Hope i didnt put too many of you off because not every birth is like that and for a very lite girl like me a 9lber was very hard to handle!
Sorry about spelling im in my phine and im falljng asleep while typjng. 

Good kmuck and thank u all for ur sipport and advice thriughout pregnancy. HOpe to see u all in baby club very soon. should be home by the weekend if me and millie are clear xx


----------



## tu123

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi hunny.

Congratulations first:thumbup:

I had a traumatic labour and post natal experience with my daughter. Even now it has put the fear of God into me or this baby. I am still not totally over my first experience.

I suggest when you are ready you get a debrief at the hospital, get some questions answered and voice your concerns:hugs:

Get some rest!


----------



## rjsmam

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter! :flower:

So sorry the experience was so traumatic, like tu123 my first was horrendous also - but as you're already experiencing, it's all worth it!

I hope your daughter continues to thrive & you feel better very soon!


xxx


----------



## ZombieQueen

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry it was such a rough labor.. Sounds like the medical staff was VERY heartless toward you.. I understand things weren't progressing well, but they could have given you better moral support.. I'm glad both you and your little girl are safe though, congratulations! :flower:


----------



## miracles11

congrats! I am so sorry to hear how rough labor was but glad that you and lo are fine. I am terrified of labor and the easy and scary stories help me balance it out and just hope for the best.


----------



## ChimChims

I had a traumatic first birth too, and I understand the emotions you are having right now. I am so thankful for my upcoming cesarean I can't even tell you. It will be a recovery, I'm sure, but I'll never go through that hell again. Thank God!


----------



## barasti

Isn't it funny - the ladies reading this are the ones who had a traumatic experience with theirs as well! I'm the same, awful first baby experience, I am so sorry this happened to you. Chin up mumma, you did the best you could under the circumstances.

One suggestion I will make is write all your thoughts down and once you are home and settled, I think it's important to talk this through with someone, a therapist maybe
xooxo


----------



## Laraa

congratulations and so sorry to hear about ur experience. My 1st was very traumatic also, nearly 3 years and still cannot forget it.


----------



## MummybearD

:hugs: and congratulations:happydance: for your baby girl.


----------



## MiniKiwi

So sorry you had a rough time hun :( Glad to hear you and your little girl are safe though, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Sorry your labour wasnt what you expected it to be, but glad to hear your LO is safe and sound now :) Congrats!


----------



## baby_mama87

Oh jade so sorry you had such a bad time :hugs: :hugs: I had a really bad experience of labour too everything I didn't want! Induction, epi, forceps, cut and a massive blood loss and afterwards I was so shell shocked I felt ruined! I know how emotional you will be now but honestly in a week or so you will look at your little baby and be so proud of yourself and of Millie. Congratulations lovely looking forward to seeing pics and who would have thought it 9lb 3oz!! I remember our messages about me being huge and you being Tiny! Lol :hugs:

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Jade!! Sorry you had such a tough time, I can't believe how wrong they were about her weight. All worth it though, I'm sure :) Hope you recover asap, can't wait to see pics. I'm expecting our LO to be the same size so I have to ask... does she fit in NB? xoxox


----------



## cdj1

You brave woman!!! Congratulations on the birth of your daughter and hopefully those terrible memories will fade in time! xxx :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so sorry labour was so traumatic for you but so happy you have your baby girl with you, congrats xx


----------



## Arisa

you deserve a medal :hugs:
I cannot believe how badly you were handled by the staff. sorry but it seems that in the UK there is not the same type of moral support or effort on the midwives part from what I have been reading here. I know its a rash generalization but woah that is terrible and your poor wee girl being brought into the world like that with cuts and bruises. I do hope you complain and are able to talk through your trauma with a support person and get counselling and help. Howcome your partner cannot visit you after 9? spouses should be allowed anytime IMO, they are here. 

Aww well at least you have your gorgeous wee girl :cloud9:


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## Lea05x

Wow....Ive just sat here crying my eyes out reading your story! I could almost feel your pain just through you explaining it. Im due in August and although I know you shouldn't read horror stories about labour I wanted to read your story and prepare myself as not every labour is easy. 

Im so sorry you went through such an awful time/experience but Im so glad your little one is here and doing well x


----------



## crazylady5

awww hun sorry you had such a rough time :) congratulations and well done x


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Aww sounds so traumatic !!!! Glad you and baby are doing good now !! And that is my fear, FORCEPS !! Not so much a C Section but them I will refuse !!! Hope her bruising goes down fast. Congrats on your little girl x:flower:


----------



## loverguts

Oh Jade, your story is so horrible :(
Im sorry you had such a rough time, it made me squirm just reading about it. Hope you recover quickly. Seen your pics on FB, Millie is gorgeous! Cant believe how big she is, what a shock!!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## muddles

Congratulations! I am sorry you had such a rough time with your labour.


----------



## Welsh mtb

wow your story is almost identical to mine, from waters breaking, some midwife trying to stretch me in the middle of contraction (I have never screamed so loud in my life!) forceps then 4 days in hospital on anitbiotics! I dont suppose you went to the Heath Hospital too?!! but... It will suprise you how quickly you will recover hun, and it will be amazing to bring your little girly home this weekend - then the fun really begins! congratulations to you x


----------



## Lyd

Awwww no way that sounds sooo tough and poor Millie being born so forcefully but glad you both are doing well. Enjoy your girl :D xxx


----------



## Clarehc

OMG, what an experience :( I'm sorry it was so rough, it really can have a drastic effect on you after but it sounds like bonding is going well - incredibly well done though, you did amazingly! That's a BIG baby! Glad she is ok and you too but rest up plenty and I also advise going over your notes with the head MW when you feel up to it.

I had a rough time with my DD (very similar to you but was induced so got epi early) esp re: forceps and having opted for a section this time. I just decided (after a lot of stress and worry) that I wasn't prepared to even chance a difficult time again, esp as this baby is predicted to be pretty big and my DD was on the bigger side too (though not as big as your Millie!). So bear that in mind for next time - after the time you had, you should certainly have the option (sure you are saying 'f*ck off, no more babies for me, lol!).


----------



## Dezireey

my experience last week was very similar. I was in labour for 3 days, they broke my amniotic fluid during an internal but said I had weed on her and sent me home with no AF! ontractions were horrendous then had to have forcep delivery and couldnt feel a thing when pushing and got 3rd degree tear. :( Just traumatic and not what I had envisaged at all. Really dont want anymore children but my little boy is wonderful and amazing and I love him ooodles. He is worth it all! 

Congrats on your baby girl, enjoy. I sympathise with your experience but its all in the past for us both now :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

sorry about the rough labor but she is so worth it :) huge congrats to you!


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Congrats on the arrival of ur little girl :) sorry you had such a tough labour hun,. We had our girls on the same day :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jade1991

Thanks everyone! I have been home since friday and am recovering very well! Slowly but surely, Im able to walk around now anyway hehe. Slowly getting over what happened having a bit of councelling and help but I feel SO much better!! I never thought labour would be what it was but ive stopped dwelling on it now and concentrated on my GORGEOUS little girl!! 
She has a bit of colic but last night slept for 8 hours, amazing! Shes gorgeous and was worth it all!! Few pics for you :D x
 



Attached Files:







mills.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 16









millie.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 14


----------

